

Ask HN: Do you know websites telling how to make use of old cell phone parts? - raphar

I have some cellphones that I'm not using anymore. As they have cameras, readers, displays, etc, the first idea I had about was to disassemble them. 
The problem is that I coudn't find a site with enough info on the subject.
Do you know such a site?
======
ilamont
Can't help you with the disassembly question, but in terms of making use of
the parts, some interesting projects show up on Hackaday
(<http://hackaday.com/>). Click on the cellphone hacks category.

